# UPDATE: What in the world............?



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

Can you shed some light on these numbers and why this is this way? I am most suprised by the iron test as I have been anemic for years-my last iron infusion was 1700 grams in october of 2011- It has climbed since then. Doc called and said thyroid levels are slightly high normal and is switching my meds from 100mcg levo-to 100 synthroid. She hopes I suppose the pure form helps level things out. Also waiting on Lupus panel- I do not know how to read this...........low wbc, lymph high iron, thyroid?
wbc 4.3 L (4.5-11.0) 
RBD 4.74 (3.8-5.1) 
HCT 44 (34-44) 
MCV 93 (80-100)
MCH 31 (27-34)
MCHC 33 (32-37) 
RDWSD 43.6 (36.4-46.3) 
RDW 12.8 (11.5-14.5) 
Patelets 236 (150-450) 
Polys(neut) 70 (38-74)
Lymph 22 L % (26-46) 
MONO 6 (3-7) 
EOSInophil 1 (0-5)
BASO 1 (0-2)
Absolute neut 3.1 (1.5-7.0)
Absolute lymph 1.0 L ( 1.5-4.5)
Absolute Mono 0.3 <1.0
iron 174 H (37-170)
direct tibc 296 (261-462)
Direct %Sat 59 H (10.8-39.9)
T4 free 1.18 (0.58-1.90)
T3 Free 3.12 (2.3-4.8)
The lady on phone said, but I didn't get this result:
TSH 0.35 (0.45-4.68)

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I do not have the tsh paperwork that was given to me over the phone- I am so confused.Why would that be considered high?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

proud-armywife said:


> Can you shed some light on these numbers and why this is this way? I am most suprised by the iron test as I have been anemic for years-my last iron infusion was 1700 grams in october of 2011- It has climbed since then. Doc called and said thyroid levels are slightly high normal and is switching my meds from 100mcg levo-to 100 synthroid. She hopes I suppose the pure form helps level things out. Also waiting on Lupus panel- I do not know how to read this...........low wbc, lymph high iron, thyroid?
> wbc 4.3 L (4.5-11.0)
> RBD 4.74 (3.8-5.1)
> HCT 44 (34-44)
> ...


Free FT4 is below the mid-range of 1.24

Your FT3 is slightly aove the mid-range of 3.5

It is beyond me how she thinks you are high normal and even if they were; so what? A lot of us are high normal. We could not function otherwise.

Have you read this?

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm

If you like; you can look the other stuff up here.

lab tests
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

I don't see anything outstanding except for the high iron.

Will be anxious to see your Lupus tests.


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

Andros,
Do you think I am being overmedicated? She is moving to the pure synthroid because whatever the tsh result was- she is hoping this resolves it. I am thinking 0.35 has to be wrong- I may try to call back. I am concerned about my eye pain, and I don't want to overmedicate. Not sure what is going on with the iron I have NEVER had a high iron reading. Also Lymphs low-I always thought it was do to my anemia- but it hasn't resolved. Do you have any ideas?


----------



## Bethany79 (Jul 24, 2012)

Your lymphocytes are low. Like Andros, I am curious as well to your lupus results.


----------

